# Romex run in a crawl space.



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

The code says the only time you don't need protection is if you run it through bored holes in the joists.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mikmed98 said:


> In the NEC it requires Romex to be supported on running boards in a crawl space when running the wires perpendicular to the joists on the bottom of the joists.. My question is do I still need to do so when wire stackers are used on every joists. My gut tells me yes but wanted to double check.


Yes, if you run smaller romex under the joist you need to use running boards.

One of the manufacturers makes this nice channel that you can run lots of romex in if you have to run a lot.

For me, when I need to run romex perpendicular to the joists I usually just run it along the side walls. Just staple it to the sill plate or install stackers there.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Codes don't apply in crawl spaces unless they're getting inspected.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

that is one rule that is NEVER enforced here nor should it be. If it's a basement thats one thing but for a crawl space, f that.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> that is one rule that is NEVER enforced here nor should it be. If it's a basement thats one thing but for a crawl space, f that.


Yeah, that is stupid for a crawlspace. The whole point is because people will hang things on wires. 

The whole rule is stupid because you don't need to running board with larger gauge cable. Sure, the cable won't break as easily, but it can still have the insulation chaffed off.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

...and I wanted to keep talkin' about grounding a gu10 socket.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

lighterup said:


> ...and I wanted to keep talkin' about grounding a gu10 socket.


I know....I know....although that 3rd grounding wire has to be wrapped around your finger as you insert the lamp ! It's tricky ! But....Safety Comes First !


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

scotch said:


> I know....I know....although that 3rd grounding wire has to be wrapped around your finger as you insert the lamp ! It's tricky ! But....Safety Comes First !


Someone understands me! Yeaaaaaa!:laughing:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

In 20+ years I have never had an inspector or heard of an inspector calling that one..... Sometimes I guess it is good to be in Cali!


But I think the 80/20 rule applies....


----------



## Mikmed98 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yea I think it's a dumb thing to do in a crawl as well.. But since it's codevthen so be it.. This inspector is known to be a stickler for anything and everything in the codebook... 

I appreciate all of your input on the matter. Thanks fellas.
????


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Mikmed98 said:


> Yea I think it's a dumb thing to do in a crawl as well.. But since it's codevthen so be it.. This inspector is known to be a stickler for anything and everything in the codebook...
> 
> I appreciate all of your input on the matter. Thanks fellas.
> ????


Have you ever seen an inspector go into a crawlspace?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have you ever seen an inspector go into a crawlspace?


Ive had inspectors go in a crawl from corner to corner. Attics too.

Had one inspector do that very thing on a panel swap. Not sure what he was looking for but he was very thorough.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

drspec said:


> that is one rule that is NEVER enforced here nor should it be. If it's a basement thats one thing but for a crawl space, f that.


Just to be clear to everyone--It's not enforced here in NC because we have an amendment that didn't accept that change when it came out a few cycles back.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> Ive had inspectors go in a crawl from corner to corner. Attics too.
> 
> Had one inspector do that very thing on a panel swap. Not sure what he was looking for but he was very thorough.


Haven't done much resi compared to other types of work but the jobs I have been on never had an inspector look in a crawl or attic that didn't have stairs for access.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Haven't done much resi compared to other types of work but the jobs I have been on never had an inspector look in a crawl or attic that didn't have stairs for access.


Last inspection.... 

Inspector: "So is everything in the crawlspace done correctly?"

Me: "Yes"

Inspector: "Good, you pass"

:laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Just to be clear to everyone--It's not enforced here in NC because we have an amendment that didn't accept that change when it came out a few cycles back.


How many is a few? Seems to me it's been in the code since nearly forever.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Last inspection....
> 
> Inspector: "So is everything in the crawlspace done correctly?"
> 
> ...


Yeah man, that's the type inspectors I've met on sites.

Plus the "are there actual real stairs to the attic?" or "I don't go down scuttle holes" types.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> How many is a few? Seems to me it's been in the code since nearly forever.


My opinion also


----------

